# بالصور.. رجل يحمل ويلد لأول مرة فى العالم



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2011)

*بالصور.. رجل يحمل ويلد لأول مرة فى العالم

الخميس، 28 يوليو 2011 - 11:35






الأمريكى توماس بيتى، البالغ من العمر 37 عاما وهو الرجل الحامل بعد ولادة الطفل الثالث له منذ ثلاث سنوات، كما يعتبر الرجل الحامل الأول فى العالم، وفقاً لما نشرته صحيفة" الديلى ميل" البريطانية صباح اليوم.

بيتى أجرى عملية تغيير جنسى قبل 10 سنوات تحول بعدها من أنثى إلى ذكر، والعلاج الهرمونى الذى تلقاه للتحول إلى ذكر لم يؤثر على قدرته الأنثوية على الإنجاب، وقالت زوجته: "تم تلقيحه باستخدام الحيوانات المنوية لمتبرع مجهول، ويقول طبيبه إن حمله كان طبيعيا"، وقال بيتى لبرنامج أوبرا وينفرى: "إنها ليست رغبة رجل أو أنثى أن يكون لك طفل وإنما هى رغبة إنسانية". 

ويذكر أن بيتى ولد كامرأة فى هاواى فى عام 1974، لكنه يقول إنه يشعر دائماً وكأنه رجلا، وعندما كان فى العشرينات من عمره وبدأ حقنه بهرمون تستوستيرون، مما أتاح له شعر الوجه وتغيير أعضائه الجنسية، وفى عام 2002 قان باستئصال الثدى، وأصبح قانوناً رجل، لكنه اختار أن يبقى له مهبل ورحم وغيرها من الأجهزة الجنسية الأنثوية، بحيث يمكن للزوجين إنجاب أطفال، وزوجته قامت بجراحة لاستئصال الرحم، وحينها اشترى الزوجان الحيوانات المنوية من متبرع مجهول، والسيد بيتى خضع للتلقيح الاصطناعى فى أواخر عام 2007، وبدأ الآن فى اتخاذ التستوستيرون مرة أخرى، رغبة فى إنجاب طفل آخر. 






























اليوم السابع*​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يوليو 2011)

يا فضحتى 
ومش مكسوف وهو متصور كده منغير هدوم روح استر نفسك يا ابنى
هههههههههه
-------
شكراا للخبر​


----------



## ملاك السماء (28 يوليو 2011)

*حاجه غريبه قوي بس مافيش حاجه بعيده على ربنا قادر على كل شئ ...*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2011)

*خلااااااااااااااااص انا نافوخى هينفجر امس خبر عنزة تلد كلب 
والنهارده كملت بالأخ ده :a82:
*


----------



## ملاك السماء (28 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *خلااااااااااااااااص انا نافوخى هينفجر امس خبر عنزة تلد كلب
> والنهارده كملت بالأخ ده :a82:
> *



فعلا عندك حق الواحد بقى يسمع اخبار اليومين دول بجد بجد ترفع الضغط و اللي موش عنده الضغط تجيبه له مخصوص و اللي عنده الضغط تجيب له المراره بقى ههههههههههههههه ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يوليو 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:11azy:


----------



## SALVATION (28 يوليو 2011)

محدش يتريق على الراجل لحسن يبقى زيه
وخصوصا البنات ههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (28 يوليو 2011)

شيئ عيب فعلا 

ايه يا عمي الاخبر ده هههههههههههههههههه

بس عن جد شكرا لك


----------



## ملاك السماء (28 يوليو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> محدش يتريق على الراجل لحسن يبقى زيه
> وخصوصا البنات ههههههههه​


*هههههههههههه تقصدني انا و الا ايه لا يا عم حمدا للرب انا كده تمام قوي هو بس ربنا بيوريه انه كان عاوز يبقى راجل و برضه ما نفعش هو من بره راجل لكن من جوه لسه بنت ههههههههههه ...*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 يوليو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> يا فضحتى
> ومش مكسوف وهو متصور كده منغير هدوم روح استر نفسك يا ابنى
> هههههههههه
> -------
> شكراا للخبر​



*ايه اللى يكسف فيها 
هو انتوا بتعتبروا الحمل والولادة حاجة تكسف ؟ امال الناس جات الدنيا ازاى ؟
احنا بنعمل اصعب مهمة فى العالم ,واصعب الم فى العالم احنا بنتحمله مفتكرش فيه راجل ممكن يتحمله 
ديه مش حاجة تكسف 


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايه اللى يكسف فيها
> هو انتوا بتعتبروا الحمل والولادة حاجة تكسف ؟ امال الناس جات الدنيا ازاى ؟
> احنا بنعمل اصعب مهمة فى العالم ,واصعب الم فى العالم احنا بنتحمله مفتكرش فيه راجل ممكن يتحمله
> ديه مش حاجة تكسف
> ...


ط*يب ماهو الأم دى راجل (آه يانافوخى ) واستحملت (استحمل  )
(الموضوع عايز فتوى ياجماعة نستخدم صيغى االتذكير ولا صيغة التأنيث )
*


----------



## Ibn al-Malik (28 يوليو 2011)

عجيب أمر البشر الذين يغيرون من طبيعتهم التي أرادها الله لهم .. كيف يشعر مثل هذا الرجل - أو المرأة فأنا حقيقة لا أعرف له توصيف. ألا يفكر بالأحري في معرفة الرب والتقرب له حتى يشفي نفسه من الداخل بدلا من البحث عن تغيير جنسه ... كيف ترضى امرأة أن تعيش مع شخص مثل هذا ... بصراحة الموضوع كله جنان في جنان 
:t32: :t32:
:cry2:


----------



## ملاك السماء (28 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايه اللى يكسف فيها
> هو انتوا بتعتبروا الحمل والولادة حاجة تكسف ؟ امال الناس جات الدنيا ازاى ؟
> **لا هو يقصد انه متصور من غير هدومه و علنا كده من غير اي التزامات ...*
> * احنا بنعمل اصعب مهمة فى العالم ,واصعب الم فى العالم احنا بنتحمله مفتكرش فيه راجل ممكن يتحمله
> ...


*فعلا مافيش راجل يقدر يستحمل الحمل و الولاده دا كانوا انتحروا من شدة الالم هههههههههههههههههه ...*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يوليو 2011)

عاشقة للمسيح قال:


> *هههههههههههه تقصدني انا و الا ايه لا يا عم حمدا للرب انا كده تمام قوي هو بس ربنا بيوريه انه كان عاوز يبقى راجل و برضه ما نفعش هو من بره راجل لكن من جوه لسه بنت ههههههههههه ...*


 خلاص اعملى بدل معه هههههههه
مجرد دعابة بدون زعل​


----------



## ملاك السماء (28 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ط*يب ماهو الأم دى راجل (آه يانافوخى ) واستحملت (استحمل  )
> (الموضوع عايز فتوى ياجماعة نستخدم صيغى االتذكير ولا صيغة التأنيث )
> *


*هههههههههههههه فعلا حاجه تحير بص هو لو مكتوب في البطاقه انه راجل خلاص يبقى نستخدم صيغة التذكير و لو مكتوب انثى يبقى نستخدم صيغة التأنيث مع ان هو كده ما يبقاش راجل كده يبقى انثى ده من وجهة نظري انا ...*​


----------



## SALVATION (28 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايه اللى يكسف فيها *
> *هو انتوا بتعتبروا الحمل والولادة حاجة تكسف ؟ امال الناس جات الدنيا ازاى ؟*
> *احنا بنعمل اصعب مهمة فى العالم ,واصعب الم فى العالم احنا بنتحمله مفتكرش فيه راجل ممكن يتحمله *
> *ديه مش حاجة تكسف *


طيب وانتى زعلانه كده ليه انا بتكلم عليه هو مش عليكى انتى 
ثم انا فعلا بتكلم على نقطة معينة وبدعابة مش اكتر
واذا كنتى عتقدى ان حواء تتعب اكثر وتتألم  فا الرجل ايضا عرقة لن يجف فى عمله وفى حمل المسؤلية وانا ارى فى كلمتك ان المرأة ليس لها مثيل فى تحمل المشاق او بمعنى اوضح ان الله اعطها حمل والم اكثر من الرجل
فهل رؤيتى لكلماتك صحيحة؟​


----------



## ملاك السماء (28 يوليو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> خلاص اعملى بدل معه هههههههه
> مجرد دعابة بدون زعل​


*ههههههههههههه ماشي يا سيدي بس انا كده كويسه انا كده مبسوطه و راضيه باللي ربنا خالقني عليه و الله انا بحمد ربنا اني بني ادمه و عندي عقل اصل بص اللي بيفرط في حاجه ربنا خالقه عليها ما بينفعش و اللي ربنا بيعوزه بيكون و  اكبر دليل على كده الراجل ده هو كان بنت و حول لراجل بس هو من جواه لسه بنت و اعضائه التناسليه بتقوم بجميع الوظائف الانثويه اللي اتخلق عليها من الاول ...*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يوليو 2011)

*أنا هيدا الخبر من سنتين تقريباً سمعت فيه
بس بعرف أنو الرجل كندي
وشفتو مع أوبرا وينفري بالبرنامج
حقيقة شيء لا يوصف
أنو ليش ليغير إرادة الرب بكونه أنثى من قبل
هلأ بيحق عليه التذكير و التأنيث
لأنه خنثى
يا رب ارحـــــــــــــم
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2011)

عاشقة للمسيح قال:


> *هههههههههههههه فعلا حاجه تحير بص هو لو مكتوب في البطاقه انه راجل خلاص يبقى نستخدم صيغة التذكير و لو مكتوب انثى يبقى نستخدم صيغة التأنيث مع ان هو كده ما يبقاش راجل كده يبقى انثى ده من وجهة نظري انا ...*​



*المولود اكيد هيعرف يتصرف هيقولوا يا ماما هاتلى
واكيد هيقول لمراة الشخص ده يامرآة ماما :big61:
ربنا يكون فى العون *


----------



## ملاك السماء (28 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *المولود اكيد هيعرف يتصرف هيقولوا يا ماما هاتلى
> واكيد هيقول لمراة الشخص ده يامرآة ماما :big61:
> ربنا يكون فى العون *



*هههههههههههههه و الله دمك خفيف قوي بس برضه بص هو هيلاقيهم في الشكل الخارجي ده راجل و دي امرأه عادي هيقول له يا بابا و هيقول للمرأه دي يا ماما عادي هههههههههه:a82:     :wub:*
* حاجه تفقع و تفرقع النفوخ ...*


----------



## MAJI (28 يوليو 2011)

هذا ثاني واحد 
الاول كان الممثل ارنولد في احد افلامه
انا ايضا رايته على برنامج اوبرا بس هو لم يتحول الى مرأة هو بس قبل اجراء هذه التجربة عليه لانها كانت نظرية فقط , وحسب ذاكرتي انهم زرعوا البيضة الملقحة في جسمه ونما الجنين فيه والولادة بعملية جراحية.
ليست كل تجربة ناجحة تكون مقبولة اجتماعيا
شكرا للموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2011)

*ادى الاجواز المتعاونه ولا بلاش هههههههههه
مره هو ومره هى والحياه تبقى عسل اوووى 
لا بجد ده شغل جنان *


----------



## SALVATION (28 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ادى الاجواز المتعاونه ولا بلاش هههههههههه*
> *مره هو ومره هى والحياه تبقى عسل اوووى *
> *لا بجد ده شغل جنان *


 
تحذف هذه المشاركة لاحقا
ههههههههه​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2011)

> *ايه اللى يكسف فيها
> هو انتوا بتعتبروا الحمل والولادة حاجة تكسف ؟ امال الناس جات الدنيا ازاى ؟
> احنا بنعمل اصعب مهمة فى العالم ,واصعب الم فى العالم احنا بنتحمله مفتكرش فيه راجل ممكن يتحمله
> ديه مش حاجة تكسف *



*المخجل هو التلاعب بالطبيعة بهذا الشكل ، يعني فعلا أمر معيب جداً*

*على فكرة الخبر قديم*


----------



## Alcrusader (28 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع بقرف. أشعر بالإشمئزاز من هذا الشحص، ولكني أتفهمه. 
بس مش مظبوط الشئ يلي عمله. ربنا يساعده ويساعد ولاده....*


----------



## angil sky (28 يوليو 2011)

أيات الكتاب المقدس التي تحرم الشذوذ الجنسي :"لا تضاجع ذكراً مضاجعة امرأة" (لاويين 18: 22)

"إذا اضطجع رجل مع ذكر اضطجاع امرأة فقد فعلا رجسا كلاهما إنهما يقتلان ودمهما عليهما" (لاويين 20: 13)

"لذلك  اسلمهم الله أيضاً في شهوات قلوبهم إلى النجاسة لإهانة أجسادهم بين  ذواتهم.. الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب.. واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون  الخالق الذي هو مبارك إلى الأبد آمين. لذلك اسلمهم الله إلى أهواء الهوان  لأن إناثهم استبدلوا الاستعمال الطبيعي بالذي على خلاف الطبيعة... وكذلك  الذكور أيضا تاركين استعمال الأنثى الطبيعي. اشتعلوا بشهوتهم بعضهم لبعض  فاعلين الفحشاء ذكورا بذكور ونائلين في أنفسهم جزاء ضلالهم المحق" (رومية  1: 24-27).

ربنا يرحمنا...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2011)

angil sky قال:


> أيات الكتاب المقدس التي تحرم الشذوذ الجنسي :"لا تضاجع ذكراً مضاجعة امرأة" (لاويين 18: 22)
> 
> "إذا اضطجع رجل مع ذكر اضطجاع امرأة فقد فعلا رجسا كلاهما إنهما يقتلان ودمهما عليهما" (لاويين 20: 13)
> 
> ...


*سامحنى بس الشذوذ اللى انت تقصده غير متوفر فى هذا الخبر
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> تحذف هذه المشاركة لاحقا
> ههههههههه​



:t32:​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (28 يوليو 2011)

شو هالقرف مبسوط عحالو بهالمنظر؟؟:11azy:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 يوليو 2011)

عجائب الدنيا كتير ودى عجيبة فاضحة


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يوليو 2011)

> محدش يتريق على الراجل لحسن يبقى زيه
> وخصوصا البنات ههههههههه



انتوا اللى متتريقوش لتبقوا زيه

احنا كده كده انشاء الله هنبقى زيه هههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (28 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *سامحنى بس الشذوذ اللى انت تقصده غير متوفر فى هذا الخبر*​



*وفى عام 2002 قان باستئصال الثدى، وأصبح قانوناً رجل، لكنه اختار أن يبقى له مهبل ورحم وغيرها من الأجهزة الجنسية الأنثوية، بحيث يمكن للزوجين إنجاب أطفال، وزوجته قامت بجراحة لاستئصال الرحم، وحينها اشترى الزوجان الحيوانات المنوية من متبرع مجهول، *

*علي ما اعتقد يعني الجزء دا اجابة سؤالك *


----------



## sparrow (28 يوليو 2011)

هو الصراحه مينفعش يطلق عليه رجل ولا حتي انثي
  لان هرموناته ومكوناته الجسدية خليط بين الاثنين


----------



## noraa (28 يوليو 2011)

انا متهيالى الراجل دة لازم يكتب مذكراتة  عن صعوبة  شهور الحمل  وصعوبة الولادة قيصرية كانت او طبيعة  علشان الرجالة تخاف وتحس ان الستات بتتعب مش حمل كام شهر وبعد كدة يقول لها واية يعنى


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2011)

بصراحة انا شايفة كلام فاضى


----------



## Bent Christ (29 يوليو 2011)

هه الله يرحم الرجاله:471qu:​


----------



## girgis2 (29 يوليو 2011)

*علم النفس بيقول ان من أنواع الشذوذ أو الانحراف الجنسي هو عمليات التحول الجنسي لأنها تدل على اضطراب في الهوية الجنسية للشخص المتحول نفسه

دي عالم مريضة بالشذوذ الجنسي وتحتاج للعلاج النفسي

وبعدين ربنا بمعرفته المسبقة بيدي كل واحد وكل واحدة المميزات والفروق الطبيعية والفسيولوجية والهرمونية لتحمل المهام التي سوف يقوم أو تقوم بها فيما بعد

يعني لو الراجل هو اللي كان هيحبل ويلد كان زمانه هو اللي عنده التحمل دا مش المرأة !!!

يعني من وجهة نظر الدين دول ناس شاذة
ومن وجهة نظر علم النفس دول ناس مريضة نفسياااا وتحتاج لعلاج نفسي مش عملية تحول جنسي !!!

شكرااا للخبر المؤسف !
*​


----------



## عاطف ياهو (29 يوليو 2011)

_الى يعيش ياما يشوف ....... دنيا اغرب من الخيال_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2011)

*خبر غريب حولتوه لمين بيتعب اكتر*
*المراه اكيد بتتعب من الحمل والتربيه*
*والراجل بيتعب من الشغل والمسئوليه*
*الطرفين بيكملوا بعض في كل حاجه*
*محدش احسن من حد*
*ياما هنشووف*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يوليو 2011)

*المهم كمان إن مراته شالت الرحم 
يا لهوى
ما جمع الّلــــ أمّا وفّق*​


----------



## Critic (31 يوليو 2011)

تخلف !


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 يوليو 2011)

*اااااااالله :smile02*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 يوليو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المهم كمان إن مراته شالت الرحم
> يا لهوى
> ما جمع الّلــــ أمّا وفّق*​



*ملاحظة العملية المقصودة هنا تحول الأنثى الى رجل ولكن عقييم .*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (1 أغسطس 2011)

انت راجل عار على الرجولة
اخص عليك


----------



## miraam (1 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههه فكرنى بالمشهد الكوميدى لما واحد قال لابنة عايز اعترفلك بحاجة .... انا مش ابوك .... انا امك هههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (1 أغسطس 2011)

الدنيا مليانة غرائب


----------



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2011)

*طب هو خلف قيصري والا ولاده طبيعية *​


----------



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *اااااااالله :smile02*​


 
*تقصدي أه :ranting:*​ 
*يا كوبتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك :smile02*​​​​


----------



## ahraf ayad (3 أغسطس 2011)

ماهى ناقصة ياخويا افتح علينا فتحة مش هانعرف نسد مع الستات


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *خبر غريب حولتوه لمين بيتعب اكتر*​
> *المراه اكيد بتتعب من الحمل والتربيه*
> *والراجل بيتعب من الشغل والمسئوليه*
> *الطرفين بيكملوا بعض في كل حاجه*
> ...


* المراة كمان ممكن تشتغل وتتحمل مسئولية حتى ان اغلبية النساء دلوقتي بيشتغلوا*
*اما الحبل والولادة ع المراة بس:t33:*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أغسطس 2011)

*خبر مثير للاشمئزاز ربنا  يرحمنا*
*شكرا ليك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * المراة كمان ممكن تشتغل وتتحمل مسئولية حتى ان اغلبية النساء دلوقتي بيشتغلوا*
> *اما الحبل والولادة ع المراة بس:t33:*
> *ههههههههههههه*


 

*المراه ممكن تشتغل وتتحمل مسئوليه*
*والراجل ممكن يحمل ويولد برضه*
*محدش احسن من حد برضه :gy0000:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)

اية الاخبار دى
فى اطفال فى المنتدى
ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ع الخبر


----------

